# Hello



## swell (Nov 30, 2008)

Living in Abercynon, Astra H.
keep an eye out...


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Phwoar! What rims? Love it. 
T


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Smart looking Astra :thumb:


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks tidy! Red looks so good when the paint is looked after!


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

TIDY:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks well cool.... Welcome to DW:wave::wave:


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

hi mate , not far from me


----------

